# Ton of Love!



## Rocky1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

Love this thread- I am a plus size rider! It is sooo hard to find others who love to ride but do not fit into the skinny small type. I get a lot of flack for the fact that I am large and in charge. Many people do not think I can ride because I am extra fluffy! Please.... if anything I just bounce better...:lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Welcome to this section, I only came across it recently and love it too! It's a myth that being bigger means you can't ride well... some of the bigger riders I know ride more quietly, have more balance and are lighter on their horse's mouths than skinnier counterparts. I have nothing against size and believe we can all ride, it just takes some a lot more effort and skill to keep up with those who find riding natural!_


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Big girl cowgirls rock!!!!


----------



## Rocky1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

EighteenHands said:


> Big girl cowgirls rock!!!!


 
HECK YEAH they do!!! WOOT!!


----------

